
Expect: Scripts for Controlling Interactive Processes (1991) [pdf] - tonyg
https://tsapps.nist.gov/publication/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=821307
======
fooblat
Years ago I had a job task that involved potentially writing a lot of expect
code. Pretty quickly I found and switched to pexpect[0]. As someone who likes
python I found it worlds ahead in terms of usability and I would suggest
anyone considering expect today should also take a look at pexpect.

0\. [https://pypi.org/project/pexpect/](https://pypi.org/project/pexpect/)

~~~
crististm
I used both _extensively_ and 'worlds ahead' is an exaggeration. Pexpect makes
perfect sense if you need expect semantics in Python without using a FFI

Otherwise, I feel that a reason for favoring pexpect is because Python is not
TCL and 'a lot of code' means using others' libraries for which you could not
find TCL alternatives.

------
charlysl
Today I read that the "UNIX and Linux System Administration Handbook", which
has become my new favourite technical book, strongly recommends learning
Expect. I had to look it up, this was the first time I learned about it, and
it made sense straight away (and, for what it's worth, the book starts with
pointing out that mastering Vim is the most important sysadmin skill).

------
basemi
Many years ago, I used expect to automate WiFi devices configuration before
bringing them to customers. I still remember myself watching those scripts
running while drinking coffee :D

------
shrubble
Use it every day at work.

I automated the login process to a group of servers and then it automatically
saves all interaction to a separate file based on the ip address.

